# 06 SE-R SpecV FRONT BUMPER/GRILL



## welzelj (May 30, 2006)

I really really want to know if there is any way that I can get this lame Bumper and Grill changed to the 2003 Style... Please if there is anybody who knows if this can be done that would be so great!:newbie:


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

don't change it to the 2003 style...you'll regret it after seeing an 04-06 with the full nismo lip kit...come check out my thread on member rides titled just another white sentra and you'll see what the full lip kit looks like on the 04-06s...i get heads turning all the time cuz of how my car looks and i get a lot of compliments on how clean my car looks so get the nismo lip kit and keep your front end...you can even get a nice grille made from a guy on the vboard so def do not trade in your front for the 02-03 spec front...


----------



## welzelj (May 30, 2006)

Killer, thanks for the info! whats the best place to get the NISMO Lip Kit? and that grill?


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

well i can get you pics of the VEE grille if you want since my buddy with a turbo spec v has one...everyone calls it the VEE grille because that's the guy's username on the Vboard that makes them for people...if you want to find out more info on that then i suggest you contact him...the site for Vboard is http://forums.thevboard.com. As for where to get the Nismo lip kit i'm not sure to be honest...I got lucky and I got my front lip and spoiler for real cheap off of board member on b15sentra.net and I got my rear lip off of the Vboard GB. I didnt' really look on the web since I got killer deals for all of my peices so I'm not sure which site would be cheapest. I hope this helps.


----------



## welzelj (May 30, 2006)

You are right that grill is bad ass! I see the lip kit on the NISMO site... It's very clean.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

haha i'm glad you like it...i plan on getting it one day as well but it's a bit out of my budget right now...haha i have too many other things that i'm trying to get...


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Im sure it can be done...anything can be done! I used to have the 02 spec-v lights/bumper on my '97 200sx, as seen on my cardomain link.


----------



## welzelj (May 30, 2006)

See that front looks so good! I really hate the 06 front.... The guy at Nissan said that it would bolt on but I think that he has no clue what he is talking about! How hard was it for you to do the mod.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

what grille? it looks like a stock grille to me. unless i'm looking at the wrong pics. i want to see a better grille than what the stock '05 has.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=63266

There you go if you're interested in the 02/03 Front End Conversion.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks i was thinking of doing the same but you are right the nismo b15 setup looks awesome!


----------

